# LCD Monitor turns off and on



## gamersworldbd (Apr 3, 2007)

I have recently purchased a Dell 19inch 1907FP monitor. It has both a VGA and DVI input. The problem is that my monitor will just turn off for no reason. It occurs at the most inexplicable time, like when I am browsing the net, or when I am playing video games, or right after Windows loads, and for no reason! If I reastart the computer then it turns back on and it will stay on or just turn off again!

But the strange part is that it occurs when I connect via the DVI port. I have tried it with the VGA port (for about a month) and I faced no such problems. Recently, I switched back to the DVI port (for better picture quality) and the problem has started again. I am using the latest drivers. I don't know what to do. Please help me. 

====================================================
* I have researched this topic a bit and found that it might be that the monitor goes into "power saving mode". But I have selected never to turn off my monitor in power management options.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you using a DVI-I Dongle ?


----------



## jwinathome (Mar 9, 2007)

What kind of video card do you have? Boot into safe mode and use your computer in there for a little while and see if the problem persists. If you have Nvidia software running, see if there is a "Full Screen Video Mirroring Controls" and choose "Disable" for the 'Full Screen Device'


----------



## gamersworldbd (Apr 3, 2007)

bonk said:


> Are you using a DVI-I Dongle ?


I am using a DVI-D Single Link dongle


----------



## gamersworldbd (Apr 3, 2007)

jwinathome said:


> What kind of video card do you have? Boot into safe mode and use your computer in there for a little while and see if the problem persists. If you have Nvidia software running, see if there is a "Full Screen Video Mirroring Controls" and choose "Disable" for the 'Full Screen Device'


I am using a Sapphire Radeon X700 256 MB Video card. I don't have catalyst control centre installed.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try installing the catalyst control centre as there maybe some setting available when installed.


----------



## gamersworldbd (Apr 3, 2007)

bonk said:


> Try installing the catalyst control centre as there maybe some setting available when installed.


Well I am installing Catalyst Control Centre. Lets see what happens.


----------

